# RS Recon am Team 6.0 knackt



## catchmyshadow (5. März 2012)

Servus,

seit neulich musste ich feststellen, dass meine Federgabel beim eintauchen (in den ersten 2-3 cm) ein dezentes Knackgeräusch von sich gibt. 

Es handelt sich um eine Rock Shox Recon Silver TK (Solo Air).
Das Rad hat jetzt ca. 2700 km runter und ich würde nicht behaupten, dass die Gabel durch meinen Fahrstil großartig beansprucht wurde (?).

Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das sein kann, bzw. ähnliche Symptome erlebt?



Grüße


----------



## konamatze (5. März 2012)

Könnte auch der Steuersatz sein,mal auf spiel prüfen.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catchmyshadow (8. März 2012)

Der Steuersatz scheint es nicht zu sein.
Ich hab die Gummidichtungen gestern mit Silikonöl geflutet und seit dem tritt das Problem nur noch sporadisch auf.


Laut Google ist das kein Einzelfall.


----------



## konamatze (8. März 2012)

catchmyshadow schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz scheint es nicht zu sein.
> Ich hab die Gummidichtungen gestern mit Silikonöl geflutet und seit dem tritt das Problem nur noch sporadisch auf.
> 
> 
> Laut Google ist das kein Einzelfall.



War nur ne Idee,ich hab dieses knacken auch manchmal ist eine Reba.Ich hatte sie aus einen anderen Rahmen umgebaut seit dem Knackt es beim Starken Bremsen,daher glaube ich das es der Steuersatz ist, ist auch nicht die 1.Wahl(Preislich).

 Gruß Matze


----------

